# Old man bindings



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

burton step on, to be released next season.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Cu455 said:


> I'm getting a little too old to be strapping in on the ground or while standing.


Stretching and yoga for flexibility and some strength training. From one old man to another, we gotta put in more effort to not become decrepit in general, not just struggling with strapping on bindings.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

rpadc said:


> Stretching and yoga for flexibility and some strength training. From one old man to another, we gotta put in more effort to not become decrepit in general, not just struggling with strapping on bindings.


X2 - If you're having struggles with strapping in you will struggle in other actions. Keep limber, do toe touches, power walking, whatever.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

basser said:


> burton step on, to be released next season.


These look cool, they have a pair at the local shop here and I got to play with them a bit. They look good, nice boa strap to keep heel down and the toe cleats are alot smaller than I thought. These look great. Whole set up is lighter than I thought too.












rpadc said:


> Stretching and yoga for flexibility and some strength training. From one old man to another, we gotta put in more effort to not become decrepit in general, not just struggling with strapping on bindings.


Yup. I strength train pretty hard in the gym all year to keep father time away. I mostly powerlift these days, probably not the best for snowboarding but it keeps me strong with healthy joints. I deadlifted 350lbs for 3 today. Not great but not too bad for an old desk jockey. I remember 18 months ago when 315lbs felt really heavy. But......I need to do more cardio and yoga, big time.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cu455 said:


> I'm getting a little too old to be strapping in on the ground or while standing. I only went snowboarding once this season and thought to myself I might be on skis soon, please don't ban me for saying this.
> 
> A few years ago Flow and K2 cinches were the only rear entry options. Is this still the case? Any recommendations for a good binding/tool to make myour life easier?
> 
> I really don't want to end up on skis, so please help.


51 here. I have been using K2 CHINCH-CTX for about 5 seasons now and stil love them. Depending on the type of chair you can either step in as you ride off the chair or stop standing briefly, pull one lever up and go. I lean against the snow bank, or whatever I find near the chair, step in, lock and go. 

I like the new Burton system but it doesnt seem faster than rear entry. The K2 opens really wide, I use Burton DriverX boots that have a smaller profile and slide in with room to spare before locking the binding up. 

I got them during a summer sale for $150. Was a good deal. They are well built but on the heavy side, at least mine. They were the 11-12 model I believe. Also K2 customer service is pretty responsive.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Burton will be selling step in type boots and bindings next year. It's a whole new system. I've heard good things. I expect it'll be pricey. Seriously though: the best step in tech going is F2 bindings with INtec heels or bomber Td3 bindings with intec heels. Intec is a hardboot step in system for racers and carvers. Carving snowboards in hardboots is super popular with old guys. I heard there's about 4000 people riding hardboots in the USA. If I had to wager a bet, based on what I've seen, I'd say half are over 55. Maybe you wanna investigate it. It's kind of in between skiing and riding a board. I think it's awesome. Although it's expensive compared to soft boot gear, I think it very well may be worth looking at if you're in to big turns and not so much flying through the air or bouncing off of railings. 



Cu455 said:


> I'm getting a little too old to be strapping in on the ground or while standing. I only went snowboarding once this season and thought to myself I might be on skis soon, please don't ban me for saying this.
> 
> A few years ago Flow and K2 cinches were the only rear entry options. Is this still the case? Any recommendations for a good binding/tool to make myour life easier?
> 
> I really don't want to end up on skis, so please help.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fielding said:


> Burton will be selling step in type boots and bindings next year. It's a whole new system. I've heard good things. I expect it'll be pricey. Seriously though: the best step in tech going is F2 bindings with INtec heels or bomber Td3 bindings with intec heels. Intec is a hardboot step in system for racers and carvers. Carving snowboards in hardboots is super popular with old guys. I heard there's about 4000 people riding hardboots in the USA. If I had to wager a bet, based on what I've seen, I'd say half are over 55. Maybe you wanna investigate it. It's kind of in between skiing and riding a board. I think it's awesome. Although it's expensive compared to soft boot gear, I think it very well may be worth looking at if you're in to big turns and not so much flying through the air or bouncing off of railings.




Yup all those things.

There's gotta be way way more than 4,000 in the USA.

Half of them are still old though haha.
But I'm kinda :embarrased1: old, even I tried em one last year.

Must say, it's pretty good.
If you're not doing 360's and playing in the park?
I don't see a reason why anyone wouldn't want to at least try it.

Those things carve unbelievable.
I'm a not bad snowboarder, but after trying fruit boots only once.
It made me realize, I'm only skidding around on the snow.

You want to really carve on a board, it's gotta be on fruit boots.
Wow is it cool.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm old and puggy...but a bit of a different take…its not the getting in…but the getting out…of course it all depends. In the instance yesterday, was riding in waist deep whipped mashed potatoes. Biffed penguin style in the bomb hole…had a fuck of a time getting to my bindings to get the board off. Thus ime having step-in or cinch/flow types in deep conditions can be hazardous. On all my bindings there are a little diy loop of cord…reach down pull and release…works great even when riding up to the chair.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Biffed penguin style in the bomb hole…


WTF does this mean?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> WTF does this mean?


face n belly down in the hole....instead of ass down turtle style


----------



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

Most all step ins now have ratchets so you can get out the same, at least mid to high end ones


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> face n belly down in the hole....instead of ass down turtle style


You sure have some weird phrases.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Could we get some close up shots of your diy quick release lanyard?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Really easy diy...you want some stiffer type cord...years ago got the idea from volie splitboard bindings. On some of the burton ratchets you might have to drill out abit of a hole to accommodate the cord...which I've done without any problems. It works great for normal riding...coming in hot to the lift line...one little pull and instant release...ready to skate on to the chair.
edit...also helps to strap in...hold the cord and get both straps up and out of the way to place your boot in the binding


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Yup all those things.
> 
> There's gotta be way way more than 4,000 in the USA.
> 
> ...


I grabbed some used gear mid season this year. Had to do some serious work on the boots. Then figured out the boot binding combo I had put together was essentially a deathtrap. Apparently the combo has a known accidental heel release problem (that would be so fucking bad!). So I did some more research and shopping. Got a workable setup put together in late January. I've been out on my fruit boots maybe a dozen times on about 5 different boards. I'm digging it. Not hanging up the softies for good but they haven't seen much action in the path month or so.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Biffed penguin style in the bomb hole…


I definitely thought this had something to do with Jergens hand lotion, an oven mitt, a poster of Justin Bieber, and the La La Land soundtrack playing in the background.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

ctoma said:


> I definitely thought this had something to do with Jergens hand lotion, an oven mitt, a poster of Justin Bieber, and the La La Land soundtrack playing in the background.


I guess that's why I knew exactly what he meant. I love me some Justin Bieber!


----------

